
Airbnb host offers $4,600 mock interviews for a job at Amazon - benryon
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-host-offers-mock-interviews-for-amazon-job-2019-8/
======
techntoke
Gotta get them invested so that when they hate their job at Amazon and realize
how much they exploit open source to help a wealthy company destroy it, then
they will keep doing it for as long as possible because they were pathetic
enough to spend $4,600 just to do a mock interview.

